
No More Virgins in New York - gibsonf1
http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,364422,00.html
======
robg
I can't say I've ever said this before, but why is this here AND receiving 8
upvotes (so far)?

~~~
wave
Maybe because this is an indication of how disruptive the MP3 players
alongside with digital downloads are becoming to the traditional music
industry.

~~~
robg
In 2008, how is that news?

Put it this way, when was the last time any of us purchased a music CD at a
traditional music retailer?

For me, the answer is probably 1999, and not coincidentally, I recently found
a paper gift certificate for $15 from 1999 for a Virgin Megastore.

~~~
helveticaman
I probably haven't bought a CD since maybe 2005.

------
blang
I like the use of the ironic "not!" Maybe the writer was trying to take us
back to a time when Mike Myers was on SNL and record stores were thriving.

------
Alex3917
I can't believe they bulldozed the historic Luna Park bar in Union Square to
make room for a restaurant when they could have instead put it in the old
Virgin Mega-store. What a waste.

------
mynameishere
Oh well. There was a day when poor (or rural) people would have to wait for
the publication of a 4-handed piano arrangement of a Brahms' symphony in order
to hear it.

~~~
thedob
Wow, was that more or less slow that 14.4 baud modems?

------
helveticaman
It's called a sunset industry. Why not switch industry instead of trying to
stop the sun from setting?

------
Herring
i c waht u did there

